# M & P and Lotion



## SweetBody (May 20, 2008)

In an attempt to make whipped soap, I combined 12 ounces of m&p soap with 4 ounces of whipped body lotion (my own recipe). I let it cool/harden and then whipped it through the mixer, added fragrance/color and it is now sitting in mold.

Has anyone tried this? Mixing lotion and MP soap base? The stuff sitting in the mold is not at all warm, so I'm afraid that now that I have whipped it, it won't harden  :?


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2008)

I have wonded what would happen.

Doesn't Dove claim to be 1/4 lotion? Maybe not so literal though.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (May 20, 2008)

I've never tried it either, but I have wanted to try some "Noxema" in MP, saw a recipe on the internet somewhere, figured it would make a "cool" facial soap.  Yes, let us know how this experiment turns out, sounds interesting.!


----------



## digit (May 21, 2008)

SweetBody said:
			
		

> The stuff sitting in the mold is not at all warm, so I'm afraid that now that I have whipped it, it won't harden  :?



Why would it be warm? If it doesn't harden, maybe you could add more M&P.

Do keep us up to date. This sounds very interesting.

Digit


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

I think lotion would reduce the lathering properties of the M&P drastically - but I think it's worth a try.


----------



## SweetBody (May 21, 2008)

It was warm at first because when I melted the MP and added it to the lotion the MP was still warm 

It turned out very soft, I think I need to add more MP, perhaps at 15% rather than 25%? I used the stuff in the shower, and it was actually more lathery? 

The lotion has really rich coconut oil in it (nutiva  ) So, perhaps that had something to do with it. I'll try again, and keep you posted


----------

